# MXL with external brake cable routing, ever seen one?



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

I hadn't, but now I have (and it's mine! Pics coming up asap). 

I thought all MXLs had the early 90's standard internal cable routing for the rear brake, but it seems there are some exceptions, like this one, with just a pair of cable stops on the bottom of the top tube. No doubt as to its MXL-ness, mind, all the tell-tale ovalized tubes and distinctive fork crown are there. I don't mind, as I'm not a huge fan of internal routing and the associated drag issues. Just wondering, how rare is this?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I seem to remember seeing some pics of the early versions of MXL's having this routing. One was discussed not to long ago that was badged as a Corsa but was clearly MAX tubing and I'm pretty sure it had external routing. 

I've had both internal and external on a range of bikes and the internal routing never seemed to cause any problems for me with shift performance. Guess everyone's results may vary.....


----------

